# how to use HTML is digit forum posts.....



## vandit (Jun 10, 2005)

can anyone help me out  on how to give those cool HTML effects in posts in forum.  the OPTIONS on the left of this box reads:
 Options
HTML is OFF
BBCode is ON
Smilies are ON


----------



## saROMan (Jun 10, 2005)

well bud u can use Html in the post..... plz visit ur Profiles there u can enable/disable HTML ...still if u cant use HTML and get HTML is OFF ..then its been disabled by the Admins..u cant do any thing bout it....


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 11, 2005)

You can use BBCode in place of HTML.



> *Can I use HTML?*
> That depends on whether the administrator allows you to; they have complete control over it. If you are allowed to use it, you will probably find only certain tags work. This is a safety feature to prevent people from abusing the board by using tags which may destroy the layout or cause other problems. If HTML is enabled you can disable it on a per post basis from the posting form.





> *What is BBCode?*
> BBCode is a special implementation of HTML. Whether you can use BBCode is determined by the administrator. You can also disable it on a per post basis from the posting form. BBCode itself is similar in style to HTML: tags are enclosed in square braces [ and ] rather than < and > and it offers greater control over what and how something is displayed. For more information on BBCode see the guide which can be accessed from the posting page.



For more information and tips on BBCode, go to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/faq.php?mode=bbcode

Got it?


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a few tutorials on my website that i would like to post here.

Unfortunately, it  has a lot of html in it, which i'm currently not allowed to post. Converting it to BBCode will take time. Is there an other way to post HTML here ??????????


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 13, 2005)

If HTML is prohibited by site admin, you really can't post HTML in any way.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

is there an html to bbcode converter anywhere ???


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

For anyone interested, i found a htl to bbcode converter here -

*javascript.about.com/library/blscr01.htm

however, it's not very efficient


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 13, 2005)

This link which was given by *tux*.... is very important... every one should read it very carefully.... this will answer their most common question....


----------



## cheetah (Jun 13, 2005)

Also there is a offline version of BBcode Composer called FASS dont remember the link.....And there is a BBCODE2HTML converter (OFFLINE) available too...search for em on google...


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

tux linked to a bbcode guide. i know what bbcode is, but i wanted to convert html to bbcode.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 13, 2005)

are there any better online ones, coz the one at about.com makes a mess of evrthing


----------

